# I Think Other Woman Ended Emotional Affair with Hubby



## Lasr60637 (Nov 14, 2008)

I confronted the coworker who is having an emotional affair with my husband in the parking garage of our work place. It wasnt pretty. I cussed her out, hollered at her, made her cry in front of people.

I was particularly angry with her because we've known each other for 20 years, speak everyday and now I find out she's secretly seeing my husband (who works at the same place). Pissed off would be the correct word to use.

I have not discussed my confrontation with my husband but I can tell he has something on his mind and its probably that he wants to discuss it to tell me I was wrong to do that but he's afraid of what I'll say.

For a while he was acting a little 'testy' and argumentative with me and was obviously angry about something. We watch Divorce Court a lot and get in deep discussions about the many situations married people get themselves into.

He says that people should not confront others because 1) you can get physically hurt; 2) you might hear something you dont want to hear; 3) orders of protection could be leveled against the one who did the confronting; 4) its not their fault.

I told him the person deserves to be confronted if the parties all know each other. Thats a blatant level of disrespect that cannot go unnoticed. Also, if that person feels they need an order of protection against the wife, that means they still plan on seeing the husband and wants to make sure wife doesnt do another confrontation again.

Anywho, I think she told him to "get lost". I'm not mad at her anymore now. She's doing the respectful thing and leaving husband alone. She's divorced and has her own home. She's not looking for another husband anyway - just someone to "kick it" with. I guess she's going to start "kicking it" with someone else now.

She'd better.


----------



## Lasr60637 (Nov 14, 2008)

Lasr60637 said:


> I think she told him to "get lost".


I was wrong. He's still talking to her. Nightmare hasnt ended yet.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Well, since you've established a confrontational posture...go to their work place and do it again, in front of everyone. 

Then ask to see their boss and tell him what's going on and say you're contacting a lawyer and plan to sue the company. 

I guarantee one of them will get fired!


----------

